# getting rid of doggie smell in the car?!?!?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GP FAMILY!!!!!!!!! I just bought my car about 4 months ago, and when I got in it the other day, i SWEAR it smelled like a dog! Got me all nervous.... it's the first "nice" car i've ever had, and I try to keep it as clean as possible... just wondering how everyone else keeps their cars smelling good! My girls get in the back hatch of the car every day twice a day except for weekends, for about 10 minutes each time they're in the car. They go to work with me and they're generally pretty clean but for whatever reason, it just... doesn't smell the greatest. Any products that work better than others? Better air fresheners than others? I use Febreze for the car but it doesn't last very long at all, it's almost a waste!! Thanks everyone


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wish I knew.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The Turtle wax company makes a carpet cleaner for cars. It works really good and it smells like mountain fresh laundry soap. It comes in a purple spray bottle. You spray it and it foams a little. I love the stuff and my car always smells like a laundry mat lol.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

you could ether sprinkle baking soda on the carpet and let it sit for a little bit and the vaccum it that helps most of the time and for a smell you cant get rid of if you pour a bottle of vinegar in a bowl and set it in the floor with the car closed up over night i swear it gets rid of it.. you might have a slight smell of vineger for an hour or so but it dies down and your car smells brand new

i work at a nissan dealership and i know this is what detail does sometimes on hard smells


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

GREAT idea ..the vinegar...! 
I had begun to convince myself that the "dog smell" was the new air freshener scent for "cool people" ....I'd already dreamed up the decoration you hang from your rear view mirror and everything...LOL


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah trust me vinegar work 99% of the time


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys! I think ima do the baking soda thing... THEN the vinegar thing... THEN the turtle wax company thing... LMAOOOO. I like clean/good smelling cars. And the dog hair that collects on my dashboard.. ugh, major headache... okay peoples, out to buy some goods!

Oh, about the vinegar. Does it matter what temp it is inside the car? lol... cuz it's been around 90 degrees here and my car is black... it gets over a hundred in there... but... YEAH! i'm pumped now


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

noooo doesnt matter on the temp of the car they let em sit outside some days just baking in the sun and its been between 90 and 100 here.. youll be fine


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

let me know if that works for you and if not i can ask the guys in detail monday what they would do.. if they can get the smell of a smoker out i know they can get a dog smell out:woof:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alot of old timers use vinegar to clean all kinds of stuff, and drink while their sick. It should get the smell out of your car, but your car is goin to stink like vinegar for a while(if you overdose, be very careful).

P.S vinegar even cures cancer


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ima try it tomorrow, so I will definitely let you know how it goes!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

We have a 'dog' car... Luckily I'm married to a mechanic who's hobby is collecting beater cars, not so much fun actually but keeps the dog smell out of my daily driver ;D


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> We have a 'dog' car... Luckily I'm married to a mechanic who's hobby is collecting beater cars, not so much fun actually but keeps the dog smell out of my daily driver ;D


See thing is, we probably would have a doggie car... but... well, they come with me to work and then home from work and I like driving my car everyday... i luv the car  heehee!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

we use febreze - pet odor eliminator. nice fresh scent... and just keep the spray bottle in the car for when the dog scent is super strong, especially in the summer months.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I spray my seats down the the lysol disinfectant and it works wonders. Once the spray dries there is no more doggie smell and it kills germs!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> we use febreze - pet odor eliminator. nice fresh scent... and just keep the spray bottle in the car for when the dog scent is super strong, especially in the summer months.


I use that in the house, suppose I could bring it out and use it in the car too (me stoopid) lol!


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> See thing is, we probably would have a doggie car... but... well, they come with me to work and then home from work and I like driving my car everyday... i luv the car  heehee!


what kinda car did you get!?
you would think id hate cars by now after working on them all day everyday but nope still love em:hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

aarondaync said:


> what kinda car did you get!?
> you would think id hate cars by now after working on them all day everyday but nope still love em:hammer:


lol nothing fancy, a 2006 Saturn Vue! I really enjoy it... it drives well and there's lots of space for the girls


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

thats not a bad car choice at all.. i worked on one not that long ago and it did drive nice congrats on the new car!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha, the dog's probably wishing he could get rid of that funny human smell.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

@ buzhunter hehehehe you are probably right lol... @ Megan I forgot I also leave in the car a snuggles sheet of fabric softner actually last longer than most air freshners....


----------

